# Recommend a good cheese



## pkcook (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all,


I love a glass of wine with slice ofcheese. I'm having a glass of Chanti with some White Cheddar andBrie. I love the Cheddar, but the Brieis a bit bland. 


Can you recommend somecheese forred wines and forwhite wines?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2006)

I like a Provolone, Gouda or Smoked Sharp Cheddar myself.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 9, 2006)

PK


Here is an informative link for wine and cheese.


http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/cpairing.htm


Here is a link to the store where Curtis works. Click on Wine and Cheese Pairings. Lots of other good info too.


http://www.specsonline.com/


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2006)

Try getting a soft Pecorino or even better see if you can get a local farmers cheese.






&nbs p;&nbs p;&nbs p;&nbs p;
Wade


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 10, 2006)

I like a sharp swiss and think it will hold up well to a heavy red.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.tastings.com/insiders_club/matching_guide.lasso


----------



## pkcook (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks all for the info.


----------



## Funky Fish (Jul 12, 2006)

My favorite cheese is manchego - a dry, delicious cheese made from sheep's milk (I believe) in Spain.


----------



## winesnob (Jul 12, 2006)

With commercial wines, I choose the cheese from the region. I had a Piemonte tasting a few months ago and served shaved, seared fillet on a rye deli toast with a parmigiano reggiano/mayo spread, fresh argula leaf, topped with a piece of shaved parmigiano reggiano. Very yummy.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 12, 2006)

Any cheese that is stinky and sharp is a winner with me. It makes you appreciate the smoothness of the wine even more.






but I love that website, Angell!


M.


----------



## Vaughn (Jul 12, 2006)

I use a simple method of matching the first letter of the wine with the first letter of the cheese. Therefore...


Verdiccio - Velveeta


Chianti - CheeseWhiz


----------



## Harry (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with you Vaughn


----------



## Vaughn (Jul 13, 2006)

The same applies to my meat selections...


Sauvignon Blanc - Spam


Beaujolais - Bologna


Valpolicella - Vienna Sausage (or as we like to call it here in Texas, "Veener Weiners"


----------



## pkcook (Jul 13, 2006)

My kinda folk



.


----------

